# ,

## BuhBuratino

.
 .  .    .       .      -     .
     1  10.3?
     1  3.0?

----------


## info134

,    ,    .

----------


## BuhBuratino

?
       -   ,   .

             .    60     .   ?

----------

> .
>  .  .    .       .      -     .
>      1  10.3?
>      1  3.0?


       ? ?   ?  - , :

     ,    3.0    -  ,        ().       .       . ,  ,  ,        ,       ,    . , ,    ,              ,     2,   ,     .
  ,  , . --- "    "   ,   .

----------


## BuhBuratino

.
            . 
 2 : 1) 03.09.18        . 2)     09.10.2018,    10.10.2018.    11.10.2018. 
        : 09.10  10.10     11.10.         .
    ,        .        ?

----------

> .
>             . 
>  2 : 1) 03.09.18        . 2)     09.10.2018,    10.10.2018.    11.10.2018. 
>         : 09.10  10.10     11.10.         .
>     ,        .        ?


 ,  , " ",    09.10"

      ,        ,   ?   . 
     ,   . .. :
 1   03.09.18+ 2   10.10.2018+    11.10.2018.       60.31    11.10.2018,  31.10.2018  ..,    .
      ,     11.10  ,     .        ?

----------


## BuhBuratino

,  .
   : 03.09  09.10.
           ,   ?
,  .   .

   :
 .jpg

----------

> ,  .
>    : 03.09  09.10.
>            ,   ?
> ,  .   .
> 
>    :
>  .jpg


 :
2.4        .
2.3.   (  ,   )    

..      .   ,  ,  ,    . 
      , 1?            " ".

----------


## BuhBuratino

.   .

   .       .       (  )    1?
  1    ,   ?

----------

> .   .
> 
>    .       .       (  )    1?
>   1    ,   ?


,      ,  ,          1 ,       .   ,      ,    ,  ,  1,    ,    "-12  "   .      . 
      ,    ,   "  ",          ,    .     ,     .

----------


## BuhBuratino

,     .     .      .
      60,21  60,22.     ,   .     .
     1, :
               .
            !
  -    03.09.        ,   .

----------

> ,     .     .      .
>       60,21  60,22.     ,   .     .
>      1, :
>                .
>             !
>   -    03.09.        ,   .


   , 100%  ?      ?      ?  , , ,   .     ?   1+  2?  2 ,   ,   ,  ""    - ?

----------


## BuhBuratino

100% .
     .   ?      . 

    ,    .      .    !

----------


## MarusiaME

,   .  ,     .    ..                ,         .
           ,  ?
    " "?         .  ? ?

----------


## MarusiaME

?     .
           ?

----------

> " "?


   ,      



> ,  ?


   ,  



> ?


.    .,  -  .

----------


## MarusiaME

> ,      
> 
>    ,  
> 
> .    .,  -  .


 , !   ,             .
       ...

----------

